# HID flashlight mod



## kfq269 (Feb 26, 2012)

Just purchased a 65watt hid flashlight from Hong Kong. Nice light great design and look but falls way short on illumination. Is it possible to turn this light into an awesome torch? Is it worth it? Should I toss the light? Sell it? Dunno what to do.


----------



## mohanjude (Feb 26, 2012)

What model did you buy?

When you say short on illumination is it brightness, throw or spill you are not happy with?

I have purchased several cheap HID torches and have found mixed results. The latest Magic Fire Magic Scorpion is good value for money. However the '85 W' ebay HID is in my opinion not a good flashlight. 

Unless you can turn the turn reflector and adjust the beam you will not be able to modify it to any great degree. Wattage isn't everything - it is really down to the design, quality and shape of the reflector that determines the usefulness.


----------

